#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Top 10 Trending Brands on Instagram

## Bhavya

Do you know what are the most followed brands on Instagram? Here is the list of the top 10 trending brands on Instagram. A million users follow these brand pages for creative, informative, and entertaining content. Take a look at those brands below.

InstagramNational GeographicNikeReal Madrid C.F.FC BarcelonaUEFA Champions LeagueVictoria’s SecretNASA9GAGNBA

----------

